# Car insurance in Sharjah



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

I all, I'm hoping someone can shed some light on my confusion. I'm looking to buy a car and don't want to fork out a bundle for a newish one. Have found and tested some decent ones from dubbizle which are relatively cheap. The problem is, people (all expats who've also just moved here but 'heard' from someone) are telling my that I can't insure a car here if it's over 10 years old. That's a bummer as I've found the perfect car for our needs at the right price with low Kms but it is over 10 years old. The guy selling it said its no problem (as you would) but others say its going to be a problem. Can anyone with any experience or that has gone through the process shed some light???
Much appreciated.


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

Forgot to add that it's in Sharjah... If it wasn't obvious from my handle. Everything seems to be just that little bit different and difficult here in Sharjah. Lol!
PS: How's everyone been, haven't been on here since we arrived in August.


----------

